# Solar Powered Cattle Waterer



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb on solar powered well pumps for watering cattle in Georgia.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/using_solar_power_to_water_catltle/


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Growing up, we had four wind-powered devices that supplied water night and day to tanks that fed our house and far flung pastures. I guess we were way ahead of our time with that remarkable technology.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> Growing up, we had four wind-powered devices that supplied water night and day to tanks that fed our house and far flung pastures. I guess we were way ahead of our time with that remarkable technology.....


Yea, and dollar for dollar the windmills were much cheaper to operate and lasted a heck of alot longer too. To me, a windmill is still a beautiful sight....not a bunch of dang wires and batteries. I miss them...

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I always have wanted a windmill. One day...........


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Vol said:


> AgWeb on solar powered well pumps for watering cattle in Georgia.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.agweb.com..._water_catltle/


This is very similar to what we conpleted installation of last summer on our Sundance Ranch...see the topic "Anyone use renewable solar or wind energy on their farm?"


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Vol said:


> Yea, and dollar for dollar the windmills were much cheaper to operate and lasted a heck of alot longer too. To me, a windmill is still a beautiful sight....not a bunch of dang wires and batteries. I miss them...


I never understood why they were disappearing...they were cheap to operate and required little maintenance. We lost the one by the house to a tornado (took out a barn too) and replaced it with a submersible. Got much more pressure out of it which was nice but that's about it. We had to replace the leathers every few years and blow the sand but pulling the sucker rods was something we could do ourselves. Needed the well guy for the submersible and he wasn't real reliable. A little crazy as well.


----------

